# ARAMCO-Welding Requirements for API Tanks



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (9 مارس 2014)

[h=2]This standard specifies the welding requirements for shop and field fabrication, repair, or modification of tanks designed and built to API STD 650 and API STD 620 and repaired to API STD 653. These requirements are in addition to the requirements of the API Codes and ASME SEC IX. For materials other than P-No. 1 or P-No. 8 and for API STD 620 App. Q tanks, the application shall be reviewed by Consulting Services Department to determine if additional requirements need to be specified.[/h]


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (9 مارس 2014)

*1 Inspction Test Plan(ITP) for Welding of API Tanks-Rev 1*

see attached file


----------

